# aptitude test for apprenticeship



## utility57

I am getting ready to take the apt test, but i am not sure what to study can anyone assist me on what to study


----------



## Sliver

When you applied they should of told you, and given you a book that talks about the aptitude test... at least when I applied to 292 yesterday they did.

http://mplsjatc.org/pdf/applications/faq_aptitudetest.pdf
http://www.njatc.org/training/apprenticeship/sample/sample_test.html


----------



## utility57

*Applying and Qualifying for Appenticeship in the Electrical Industry*

No all I got was a certified letter telling the date of the exam.. No guide or anything...


----------



## rlc3854

utility57 said:


> No all I got was a certified letter telling the date of the exam.. No guide or anything...


 
If we knew where "us" was someone might be able to help you. Then again if you read though the post here or did a search, most of your questions have already been answered.


----------



## utility57

*excuse me*

I dont appreciate that at all, i didnt look and what are you talking about "us"


----------



## rlc3854

utility57 said:


> I dont appreciate that at all, i didnt look and what are you talking about "us"


If your talking about an IBEW apt test different locals have simlar but different designed test. We don't what are you are from by stating location as "us". At least give a State if "us" is the USA. If you search the board for testing, study guide ect. you will get a lot of results for applying for an apprentricship through the IBEW/IEC/ABC/WEC ect.


----------



## utility57

Charleston, WV local 466 is where the local is


----------



## Dtothej

The aptitude test I took had algebra and functions for the math portion.

The algebra that was on it was roughly equal to what you would see in an intermediate algebra course at a local community college. Some of it was as easy as plugging in a given number for x and then solve. Compass tests are required before you take the test. If you take the compass and your math score is below intermediate algebra id take a class or two or study on your own.


----------



## pupschen2

Did you ever get information which was usable???


----------



## utility57

*testing info*

No not really but I did take the test about 2-3 wks ago. and just got the results in and i have to take it again 6mths. there was a alot of simplyfying equations.. following the sequence of numbers and finishing it with the next correct answers.. I didnt find a webiste online class for tech math for 110.00 that i believe the jatc provide.. I also was going thru mathtv.com all its subjects just to try and be at least somewhat ready for the test but they didnt go thru some of the items I seen on the test... 

I also found out they do not provide a guide for the test at the charleston,wv local ibew, but i believe i seen on here that some locations to provide a prep guide for the test


----------



## miller_elex

If you want to smoke the test,

you better know algebra all the way through college 100 level like the back of your hand.

That's knowing all the 90 level stuff, and being able to do it fast.
The test goes very very fast. No need to take the class down at the local community college, just go check out an old college algebra textbook at the library, buckle down, and do all the lessons. Geometry, and trigonometry is a must too, without any doubt, you will use it all very often on the job.

Reading is the same thing, you've got to know all the way up to 100 level stuff. 

I'm no academic, but what the union wants is people who are solid middle class kids who did well in high school. Now, the best of the best are all hillbilly einsteins, but that's another story altogether.


----------



## Buddha In Babylon

miller_elex said:


> Now, the best of the best are all hillbilly einsteins, but that's another story altogether.


? care to elaborate on that? that soudns like an interesting different story altogether. 

Like they said man, study an old algebra textbook, that's what i did. It was worth it. You forget so much stuff if you don't use it. and you will need it once you start school. There is so much math in the apprenticeship school, you'll get good at things you may have sucked at in the past.


----------



## kevgeez

*thanks*



rlc3854 said:


> If your talking about an IBEW apt test different locals have simlar but different designed test. We don't what are you are from by stating location as "us". At least give a State if "us" is the USA. *If you search the board for testing, study guide ect*. you will get a lot of results for applying for an apprentricship through the IBEW/IEC/ABC/WEC ect.


I'm taking the test in 9 days here in Philly, and i needed the sudy guides.
:thumbsup:


----------



## dimitri

*Philadelphia Electrician Apprenticeship Aptitude Test Tip*

This test was composed of two parts, math and reading comprehension. 

The first part is straight algebra problems. They consisted of 36 algebriac equation wich consisted of number sequence, variable solution problems, simplifying, simplyfing, simplifying, graphs, roots, and ratio problems too. Plus you only had a time limit of about 56 minute for the first part of this exam following the second.

Next, the second part of the exam was reading comprehension. It had four stories. These stories range anything from earth, science, history, and/or astrology. Each story was about 4-6 paragraphs long and you only had about another 56 minute to complete this section. After each story, you had 8 to 13 question to complete. Some where easy, and some questions where complex, others needed critical thinking. 

Word of advice for all, bring a clock with out a calculator on it, so you can pase yourself. No calculators are aloud to be used. Good luck and study your math thoroughly. Its not easy if you didn't study algebra for a while. 

Dimitri:thumbup:


----------



## kevgeez

*hmpf*

I give up.
Getting into this apprentice trade is nuts.
The math portion was entirely too difficult.

Screw giving the union $40 every year just to fail that **** like so many others...
makes me wonder how much money Local 98 is banking off of this scam.
And i call it a scam because they know there's barely any jobs, yet they keep accepting apprentices.

I wouldnt be surprised if the testing fee gets raised to $100 soon.
No doubt people will still pay it.
:laughing:


----------



## s.kelly

If the math is so very difficult, and you have taken the test twice, did you give any honest effort at study the year in between tests?

How about a tutor is math is really not your thing. Or, just give up.


----------



## amhrdwd1

*Study algebra and reading comprehension*

I used this website for algebra
http://www.algebrahelp.com/


----------



## dnyce513

cant give up...I was on that route too but i said you know what..what place pays you too learn and be a union member..come on. cant get better than that..its a long road but you gotta get over the speed bumps.


----------



## yuning521

I am not worried about the math,I really worried about the reading because I am a Chinese -- !


----------



## carri

dnyce513 said:


> cant give up...I was on that route too but i said you know what..what place pays you too learn and be a union member..come on. cant get better than that..its a long road but you gotta get over the speed bumps.


but what specifically do we study to pass. I need some kind of guideline. please help. I am a single mother struggling to survive thanks. I used to be good at math years ago. but still can relearn.


----------



## cccp sparky

carri said:


> I am a single mother struggling to survive thanks.


Then best start fine tuning your appearance, find the good recipes, and keep good knowledge of a cleaning supplies.


----------



## Smoove

Hello everyone. I just took my Aptitude test in Norcross, Ga. The math portion was harder than I thought it would be. I Don't know how good or bad I did on that part but the Reading portion was easy. I'm 99% positive I got every question right on that portion


----------



## Joe22

My dad has been an electrician for 45 years and he said he never uses this math stuff on a job.


----------



## Tsmil

These tests sure don't sound like aptitude tests. More like educational level testing. Has nothing to do with aptitude. When I started my apprenticeship, I had to take an aptitude test and after passing that I had to take a knowledge test. Only the top scores were admitted into the apprenticeship program. There are a lot of people out there with great aptitudes that are passes over because they did not get the education.


----------



## kevbo2640

carri said:


> but what specifically do we study to pass. I need some kind of guideline. please help. I am a single mother struggling to survive thanks. I used to be good at math years ago. but still can relearn.


don't know if this can help looking for feed back here some of the sample test look like they will be close to what is on the test let me know.
http://www.mybookezzz.com/electrical-aptitude-test/


----------



## carri

I talked to local 1268 UAW. in Belvidere Illinois. Test is all math. No reading at all. Just Algebra, Geometry and machine shop math. different stuff.


----------



## Spunk#7

Yeah! Just normal stuff we use on the job everyday!


----------



## kevbo2640

carri said:


> I talked to local 1268 UAW. in Belvidere Illinois. Test is all math. No reading at all. Just Algebra, Geometry and machine shop math. different stuff.


this course looks to be what I have been looking for http://www.njatc.utk.edu/techmath.htm it is 120$ and they will send you a book and a scientific calculator however your not allowed to use a calculator in the aptitude test you take practice test online and the course ranges from basic math to algebra.


----------



## carri

carri said:


> but what specifically do we study to pass. I need some kind of guideline. please help. I am a single mother struggling to survive thanks. I used to be good at math years ago. but still can relearn.


But I have a good job. working at 1268 want to do the Skilled Trades at Chrysler.


----------



## carri

The skilled trades test is coming up in 2 months. got a little time to study.


----------



## carri

Thanks all you members for your input and help.


----------



## carri

s.kelly said:


> If the math is so very difficult, and you have taken the test twice, did you give any honest effort at study the year in between tests?
> 
> How about a tutor is math is really not your thing. Or, just give up.


Do, not give up just study algebra. try, try, try. get a sat book. intermediate algebra book. you need some sin, cosine, tangent. trig stuff. path. theorm, some sequences, this will be on test. along with pie, area of a circle. some right triangles. this is what our local test will have in Illinois.
Now I was not too good at math as a child. we moved from town to town. well I took technical math 1.2 and 3 and got a 4.0 I studied. I got tutored. then I took some electronics classes 4.0 in college I must say. so do not give up. Just study the correct stuff.


----------



## butcher733

kevgeez said:


> I give up.
> Getting into this apprentice trade is nuts.
> The math portion was entirely too difficult.
> 
> Screw giving the union $40 every year just to fail that **** like so many others...
> makes me wonder how much money Local 98 is banking off of this scam.
> And i call it a scam because they know there's barely any jobs, yet they keep accepting apprentices.
> 
> I wouldnt be surprised if the testing fee gets raised to $100 soon.
> No doubt people will still pay it.
> :laughing:


If you are having problems with this test the trade is not for you. The test is not hard and is there to weed out people who are potentially bad fits for the trade. If you have trouble with basic algebra and answering questions about what you just read then...........


----------



## Spunk#7

The Math/algebra requirements are total BS! How many here use them on the job? We all remember when these requirements were introduced in the IBEW and why !


----------



## butcher733

Spunk#7 said:


> The Math/algebra requirements are total BS! How many here use them on the job? We all remember when these requirements were introduced in the IBEW and why !


 
Why?


----------



## newbi

If i remember right the test score is based on a maximum of 9 points. If you ace the reading part and do okay on the math portion you will pass. I think a score of 5 or higher is required to move onto the interviewing process.I took the test about a year and a half ago, and passed.:thumbsup:

I tested in at the bottom of my class and currently hold the highest overall grade in my class.


----------



## mhz

If you have turned in a qualifying application you will receive a testing date and time for your aptitude test, which will be scheduled for the month following your application. You will also receive a booklet with a sample test. It is a good idea to make sure that you are comfortable with Algebra and Functions.

The Algebra and Functions section will consist of 33 questions within 46 minutes. The Reading Comprehension section will consist of 36 questions within 51 minutes. There will be a short break between the two sections. 

There are no penalties for guessing. Your score will be based on the number of items you answer correctly. You will not be allowed to use a calculator for the test.

If you will need special accomodations during the test, make arrangements with the training center before you report for testing.

Tests are scored by an independent facility. The training center will receive the results approximately two to four weeks after you test. The training center will then notify you of the results by mail. 

If you do not obtain a qualifying score on the test battery, you must wait six months before re-testing (you will need to reapply). 

If you receive a qualifiying score on the test battery, you will be scheduled for an oral interview to occur the month after the month you tested.

For a comprehensive review of Algebra, the NJATC offers a Tech Math class through the University of Tennessee, click here. This online math class is self-paced and starts off with whole numbers and works through Boolean Algebra fundamentals. This class offers three main benefits: 
Successful completion of the class satisfies the math requirement for the Inside Electrician and Limited Energy Technician apprenticeships
It offers good preparation for the aptitude test
The stronger your math foundation is, the less challenging the apprenticeship curriculum will be
 Ref


----------



## KMo2010

mhz said:


> If you have turned in a qualifying application you will receive a testing date and time for your aptitude test, which will be scheduled for the month following your application. You will also receive a booklet with a sample test. It is a good idea to make sure that you are comfortable with Algebra and Functions. The Algebra and Functions section will consist of 33 questions within 46 minutes. The Reading Comprehension section will consist of 36 questions within 51 minutes. There will be a short break between the two sections. There are no penalties for guessing. Your score will be based on the number of items you answer correctly. You will not be allowed to use a calculator for the test. If you will need special accomodations during the test, make arrangements with the training center before you report for testing. Tests are scored by an independent facility. The training center will receive the results approximately two to four weeks after you test. The training center will then notify you of the results by mail. If you do not obtain a qualifying score on the test battery, you must wait six months before re-testing (you will need to reapply). If you receive a qualifiying score on the test battery, you will be scheduled for an oral interview to occur the month after the month you tested. For a comprehensive review of Algebra, the NJATC offers a Tech Math class through the University of Tennessee, click here. This online math class is self-paced and starts off with whole numbers and works through Boolean Algebra fundamentals. This class offers three main benefits: Successful completion of the class satisfies the math requirement for the Inside Electrician and Limited Energy Technician apprenticeships It offers good preparation for the aptitude test The stronger your math foundation is, the less challenging the apprenticeship curriculum will be  Ref


I'm waiting now to take my test but both places are saying it could be much longer than a month. I'm practicing my Math now, but I am worried on how long it could be before I take the test. What can I do?


----------

